# Looking for help in South Bend, In.



## jjfinn (Nov 17, 2008)

I am looking for a couple trucks to work this storm. Pay based on experience. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Mower21 (Mar 13, 2017)

Still needing help? I'm from out of state but always looking to plow even for future snows. If you are interested, shoot me an email [email protected]

Thanks, Kyle


----------



## Mark Bates (May 10, 2017)

We have a truck ready to help out have our own insurance fisher v box 1.5 cu salter and plow co drivers father son team I have 7 years of experience my son has only 1 but I will also be with him 636-575-9603 mark


jjfinn said:


> I am looking for a couple trucks to work this storm. Pay based on experience. Let me know if interested.


----------

